# 24v Netzteil Not Aus



## oliversps (27 Juni 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

bei der Not-Aus Verkettung einer alten Anlage stehe ich vor folgendem Rätsel:

Ein Siemens Netzteil (von 230v ac auf 24v dc) versorgt ein Leuze Not Aus Modul mit den besagten 24v. Dieses wiederum wertet ein 24v Signal aus, Welches durch alle 14 in Reihe angeschlossenen Not Aus Schalter geschickt wird. (NC Kontakte). 
Bei betätigen eines Not Aus Schalters, soll das Signal eigentlich unterbrochen werden, aber es passiert etwas mir völlig unerklärliches. Bei betätigen eines Not Aus Schalters (bei allen das Selbe), fällt die Spannung nicht nur nicht ab auf einer Seite des NC Kontakts, sondern auf beiden Anschlussseiten  bleibt Spannung anliegen und erhöht sich sogar auf ca. 50v. 
Die LED’s am Netzteil und am Leuze Modul gehen dabei aus, die 50v bleiben.
Wenn ich den Not Aus Schalter wieder ausraste messe ich wieder 24v und die LED’s leuchten.

Wie kann das sein? 
Es sind ja wohl kaum alle 14Not-Aus Schalter defekt und wie erklärt sich der Spannungsanstieg auf 50v?

Verzweifelte Grüße
Olli


----------



## Rudi (27 Juni 2020)

Was für ein Siemens Netzteil (von 230v ac auf 24v dc). Wo und wie hast Du gemessen ? Sind die -24V auf Masse ? Hast Du mal mit etwas Last gemessen oder mit analogen Meßgerät ? Wie lange bleiben die 50V erhalten ?


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juni 2020)

Das Ansteigen der Spannung auf einer Seite des NC-Kontakts liesse sich vielleicht damit erklären, dass das 24V-Netzteil nicht mehr belastet wird. Eine mehr als Verdopplung der Spannung jedoch nicht wirklich. Ich würde probeweise an den 24 V mal eine Last anschliessen, die nicht mit abgeschaltet wird.
Die gemessene 50 V Spannung dürfte wohl nur hochohmig sein und bei Belastung zusammenbrechen. Wie die Spannung auf beide Seiten des NC-Kontakts gelangt, ist mir rätselhaft.
Ein defekter NC-Kontakt kann wohl kaum als Erklärung dienen, da die Abschaltung ja funktioniert.
Benutzt Du bei den Messungen immer dieselbe (hoffentlich richtige) Masse als BezugsPotenzial?
Steigt die Spannung auch direkt am NetzGerät auf ca. 50 V???


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2020)

0V geerdet?


----------



## oliversps (27 Juni 2020)

#Rudi
-Siemens Sitop Power 5 
 6ep1 333 2AA00
- mit einem Duspol Spannungsmessgerät jeden Kontakt gegen Erde.
-nein 24v sind nicht mit dem PE verbunden
- ich habe nicht darauf geachtet, wie lange die 50v anstehen. 

#Heinileini
- die Spannung steigt auch direkt am Netzteil auf 50v
- bei der Messung habe ich die PE Klemmen genutzt die in Reichweite waren. (unterschiedliches Bezugspotenzial)

#Tommi 
- nein


Unter welcher Bedingung gibt ein Netzteil überhaupt so viel mehr Spannung aus? 
Das würde mir eventuell auf die Sprünge helfen und vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juni 2020)

oliversps schrieb:


> Unter welcher Bedingung gibt ein Netzteil überhaupt so viel mehr Spannung aus?


Eigentlich nie. 
Bei Innenleben des Netzgeräts bestehend aus Trafo + BrückenGleichrichter + (zu kleinem bzw. gealtertem) LadeElko könnte der Unterschied zwischen LeerlaufSpannung und mit ca. NennStrom belasteter Spannung schon erheblich sein, aber Faktor 2 wäre schon sehr "sportlich" und eigentlich nur erreichbar, wenn der LadeElko nicht (mehr) ausreicht, bei Belastung überhaupt noch die NennSpannung zu erreichen.
Wenn das Netzgerät aber bei Belastung mit NennStrom noch locker die NennSpannung erreicht, dann kommt nicht wirklich der LadeElko als Ursache in Betracht.
Bei einem stabilisierten Netzgerät sollte die Schwankung kaum messbar sein.

PS:
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn eine Diode des "Gleich-riecht-er" zerschossen wurde? Dann wird der Trafo nicht mehr symmetrisch belastet und das fehlende Ummagnetisieren treibt ihn in die Enge.
LeerlaufSpannung immer noch super, aber die NennSpannung würde nicht mehr erreicht.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juni 2020)

Der Klassiker: wer misst, der misst oft Mist...

Wenn kein Pol der 24VDC geerdet (mit PE verbunden) ist, dann kannst Du auch nicht gegen Erde messen. Falls Du da was misst, dann ist das irgendein Potentialunterschied "aus der Luft gefangen". Hast Du mit dem Duspol womöglich hochohmig Wechselspannung gemessen?

Wenn Du zwei Notaustaster drückst und dann auf der Leitung dazwischen misst, misst Du da auch die 50V? Zwischen den Notauskontakten ist außer der einen Leitungsader nichts weiter - oder wird da womöglich noch das Potential irgendwie abgegriffen/ausgewertet?

(Siemens Sitop Power 5 ist ein Schaltnetzteil, das kann gar nicht so stark "atmen")

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2020)

Ich würd auch mal sagen ein typischer Fall von "Wer misst, misst Mist" 

Es macht auch keinen Sinn gegen Erde zu messen, wenn das Netzteil nicht geerdet ist.
Da fängst du dir irgendwelche Induktionsspannungen oder Ähnliches ein.
Wenn du einen vernunftigen Duspol hast, dann kannst du Last zuschalten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juni 2020)

Ich bin mir immer garnicht sicher, ob die vom Sicherheitsschaltgerät ausgegebene Spannung von der 24VDC-Versorgungsspannung potenzialgetrennt ist oder nicht. Die Hersteller halten sich diesbezüglich meist auch sehr bedeckt. Die Blockschaltbilder deuten allerdings meist auf eine Potenzialtrennung hin. Hat darüber jemand fundierte Kenntnisse?


----------



## Rudi (27 Juni 2020)

Ich würde sagen erst mal gegen das richte Gegenpotential messen. Da ist evtl. der Spuk schon weg.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juni 2020)

Man sollte wohl mal ins Detail gehen:
- Welches Leuze Sicherheitsschaltgerät wird verwendet?
- Wie sind die Notaus-Taster an das Gerät angeschlossen? Welche 24V werden da gemessen?

Spannung messen gegen Erde scheint aber definitiv sinnfrei zu sein.

Harald


----------



## oliversps (11 Juli 2020)

Sry für die späte Antwort. Das Problem lag da ran, dass ich das Leuze Modul falsch verdrahtet habe. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Schönes Wochenende zusammen.


----------

